# Need a little help



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a DC after Christmas. I just don't know what to buy. I've been looking @ the this one from Grizzly
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0548Z

But I'm a little conserned about their products. Should I stick with Jet, or Powermatic instead? WHat do you guys think? I'm really new to this DC stuff and don't want to under buy but there is no need to go overboard either. I have several pieces od equipment to connect. RAS, TS, BS, Lathe, Planner, A couple of Belt sanders, Drill Press, Scroll saw, Router, and Jointer. It is a one man shop so seldom is there two pieces of equipment running at the same time. I'm open to any and all suggestions. I plan to install the DC in a backroom in the shop as well if this helps.

Randy


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Randy,

i am by no means an expert but that never stopped me from giving my opinion.:laughing:.. I only have one item from Grizzly. I own a lathe and have been very happy with the quality of the machine. I bought the lathe second hand so I have no experience with the company. As far as which dust collector is better, I can't tell you the difference between any of them. I run a HF 2hp DC. Even before I built my cyclone it was enough to move the dust around. For what it's worth, I think if the DC is in the same room with you the bigger concern is the is the filter that you run. I think that the DC you are looking at has a good filter. 2hp has been sufficient for a one man shop. I may have 2 machines going at once but I have mine hooked up to a RAS, TS, jointer, plainer, spindle sander and then a couple of open ports for my hand power tools. As long and you keep you runs as short and straight as you can I think you'll be happy with the machine. In time it may turn to be too small but then you can always do what I did and turn it into a cyclone. 

Bob


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just bought the HF 2 hp dust collector and it seems great so far.all the opinions on here said good things about it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I checked the Grizzly catalog page. The page states that the DC is made in an ISO 9001 factory. That alone says that the factory is an established "Continuous Quality Improvement" program factory. I really don't think that you would go wrong with the Griz.

The price doesn't seem too bad either.


----------



## golfdad (Nov 18, 2011)

I have that same Grizzly setup.....works almost great but with the table saw I have to many bends I think...keeps sawdust under control but not completly empty.....now with Planner and drum sander and router table....it does top notch


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Grizzly like the one you are considering.....I have had it about 7 years....it works just fine....I changed the intake to 4' and it made a big difference.A Thein baffle really made it even better..... I have had very good service from Grizzly. I have several Grizzley machines besides the dc......good products, good service.....I would reccomend them......


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, it helps with the decision making. Still doing a little research I'll post what I wind up with.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Another vote for the HF 2hp DC.
A lot of folks suggest that the filter bag be replaced. I solved that problem (and the space problem) by venting it directly to the outside of my shop. With a 35 Gal trash can and a cyclone like lid, very little dust makes it to the outside.


----------

